# Creating a Damask Album background



## MUJKA

Hi All

I would like to show how to create a simple damask background for your albums or card backgrounds

First you need a Raw damask design

You can get here:


 

 



Open a new Photoshop or PS Elements document . Fill background with any color. Open  Damask overlay file and place one of the transparent Png on your page as second layer.
Using blending modes ( overlay, multiply..etc) create such rich color damask surfaces.
HOW TO RECOLOR DAMASKS:


 SEE THIS SIMPLE TUTORIAL.

AND YOU WILL HAVE BACKGROUNDS looking like this


----------

